

Introducing Project Bonneville - jaboutboul
http://blogs.vmware.com/cloudnative/introducing-project-bonneville

======
pezh0re
Although this seems to be in the beginning stages, I'll be really interested
in seeing how they handle the management aspect of Docker. How will networking
play out between containers on a single host? Multiple Hosts? The idea of
enabling vMotion for individual containers is also pretty interesting.
Networking between containers seems like a decent fit for NSX.

This also addresses my main complain about docker in the enterprise - most all
docker hosts are VMs themselves, and running docker on a VM host that is
running on a hypervisor seems a bit redundant. This could provide all the
benefits of containers while removing the middle man (e.g.
CoreOs/Ubuntu/whatever).

